# Local pet with growth



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Hungry fella. Came back from north country yesterday and saw this in back yard. Almost the size of its head.


----------



## cedartool-fishinfool (May 26, 2005)

He needs to stuff peanuts on the other side sometime.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Impacted molar


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Ouch!!!


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Bot fly someone told my wife. Didn’t see it today. Or yesterday.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Or bee sting. Here is the fox today. Think it’s the same one anyway. Let’s me walk up to a foot away. Swelling is gone down. Didn’t think I’d see it again.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

There is that area behind its right eye. Looks like no hair there. It’s quite playful. I’d make noise with an empty water bottle, banging it against my other hand, and the squirrel would run at me, then retreat.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

And here is a foolish Finn with same squirrel two springs ago...


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Here is the fox today. Wound area looks worse than yesterday. Are there bot flies in Michigan?


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Maybe some kind of infection that finally broke open and drained.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Bot fly gas crawled out. He will be fine.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Scary looking. Hope it stays cool out to keep the skeeters and fly numbers down. Thanks for those comments. I feel better after reading them.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Tonight sitting in the truck, watching birds, animal came out from the shed area. Longer legs and a bushier tail. Stomach was off the ground by several inches. Weasel?? Skinny thing like a ferret. I scared it off before it hit me that it was no chuck. No picture.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

So far, 2 deer, a raccoon, 3 woodchucks,
and whatever that was this afternoon. Turkeys a few years ago. City of Muskegon. Animals are adapting to live
amongst us.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

finlander said:


> So far, 2 deer, a raccoon, 3 woodchucks,
> and whatever that was this afternoon. Turkeys a few years ago. City of Muskegon. Animals are adapting to live
> amongst us.


With Muskegon surrounded by water we are fortunate to see a great deal of wildlife. When Mona Lake has a long freeze and there’s a big fish die off, there can be a dozen eagles off Veteran’s Park on the melting ice, pecking at the half frozen fish. In the spring there is a wood duck pair that nests just a ways from a very busy road. I’ll see the stunning drake for a few weeks. 

I feel bad for the biggest of the great blue herons that seem like they’re too old to fly south. Every year there will be one huddled up in the spots that don’t freeze. 

If you’re close to water, and it was brown, you may have seen a mink. We used to see them running all over the place at the boat docks in downtown grand haven until the water covered the rocks. In the last few years we’ve seen kingfishers on Harbor Island


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Family has property on Mona and years back, when the water was low, we could see the mink running amid the rocks from a boat. I’m not near any water source. Maybe it came to raid the dumpsters of the pot stores along Laketon Ave. :bouncy:


----------

